# best way to store vinyl transfer after weeding



## worlock13 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi, Im new to this so be gentle. Im going to be cutting garment vinyl for 20 t-shirts on one day and press them on the next day. The vinyl is on a sticky carrier. whats the best way of storing the vinyl so that the transfer is protected and the carrier does not pick up any mess?


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

:welcome:We're glad to have you aboard.

To answer your question, most of the time you can just stack them flat on top of each other, the back of the carrier sheet normally doesn't stick to the sticky side.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Vizual Voice (Feb 1, 2008)

You can also get a roll of parchment paper from the grocery store or walmart and layer it between the sheets. The carrier will stick to it enough to keep it in place, but not enough to be a pain.


----------



## chica729 (Apr 30, 2010)

It all depends on how stick your sheet is. I have had vinyl that I could stack one on top of another with no issues and I have had other vinyl that you couldn't. If it is really tacky vinyl I would suggest either not weeding them until you are ready to press or just laying them out on a table.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Additionally some companies sell liner for the purpose of stacking designs after weeded.

I would concour that there are varying degrees of tackiness, and this can play a part in whether you can stack them or not.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I hang them on a line with cloths pins. Seems stupid but it works for me.


----------



## degaje (Apr 22, 2009)

I use siliconized kraft paper (from stahls) you can get a pack of 25 for a reasonable price, then reuse them for each job, most often you can store more than one on each sheet


----------



## worlock13 (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks for the quick reply -


----------

